# Red growth from vagina, please help me!



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

My rat Suki is about 18months old, and yesterday I noticed a red growth hanging from her vagina, it looks almost like a cranberry and seems to be on a stalk like thing. She didn't seem overly concerned by it (and I didn't notice it till about 10pm) so I left it to today to take her to the vets.
The vet isn't sure what it is, she says it's either a polyp (sp?), a tumor or that the vulva has somehow unattached itself and swollen badly.
To be certain she'll need to put Suki under GA and have a closer look. She says with any of them she can't be sure that it won't re-occur.
I've been through the worry and upset with tumors before, the stress to animal and owner of the operation, only to have the tumor come back 2 months later 

I love Suki to bits but I really am questioning whether it's worth going through the operation when in the long run it may just be putting off the inevitable trip to the Rainbow Bridge. 
Do any of you have experience with this kind of growth? What are the realistic chances of it re-occuring if it is a polyp?
I will try and get some pictures up later if I can, I know how tricky it is to help with these things without seeing it.


Oh, and as for introductions: Hi, my name is Kelly, I have 2 rats, Asia and Suki, I did have 3 but Carmen was PTS due to old age this afternoon 








These are the girls, closest is Suki (dark one), then Asia (Husky) and Carmen at the back


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

It sounds like a prolapsed uterus. The uterus has pushed out of the body. Lots of animals get this, but I am not sure how easy it is to replace in a rat. 

I have some "calls" out to see about more info for you.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I checked with others and we all think prolapsed uterus not a tumour. There are 2 options for you. A spay or she will have to be pts. Surgery at 18 months is nothing, they are not old. I have known of spays done at 2 years plus where the rat went on to have a very long happy life 

A spay can also help against future tumours as well.

If your girl is healthy and you can afford it, get her spayed.


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Best pics I could get, hope they can help a little bit.
Hmm, if it is a prolapsed uterus then I'll definitely spay, cos it can't re-occur, and that's my main worry. 
Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I showed the pic to my vet tech friend and he said "it totally looks like a prolapsed uterus"

I am glad you are going to get her spayed, its an easy fix in this case.


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Fantastic 
There was me getting seriously worried!
The vet was doing a lot of talking about "tucking it back in" and I didn't for a second think "if it's part of the uterus why not just cut it off?"
Thank you, I will ring the vet tomorrow


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

In fact, I might ask to see a different vet, i wasn't entirely happy with the way she spoke to me today and she didn't ever mention a prolapsed uterus, if there's a chance that's what it is I want to see another vet, in fact we have a specialist small animal vet, in another town where we take the ferrets, so if I can get a lift I will take her there, I only took her where I did today because I had no transport (not sure a motorbike is appropriate transport for a sick rat  )


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

FelineWolf said:


> In fact, I might ask to see a different vet, i wasn't entirely happy with the way she spoke to me today and she didn't ever mention a prolapsed uterus, if there's a chance that's what it is I want to see another vet, in fact we have a specialist small animal vet, in another town where we take the ferrets, so if I can get a lift I will take her there, I only took her where I did today because I had no transport (not sure a motorbike is appropriate transport for a sick rat  )


I would see another vet if you can, its the first thing I thought of and I am not a vet!! Cows and horses, pigs and other animals can often have their prolapsed uterus replaced, but a rat? I had to check on that one for you.

Make sure they send you home with abs (baytril is best) and pain relief (metcam is awesome stuff and lasts forever). Some vets do not believe rats need pain management (they are too stoic for their own good) and if you run into one of those, PM me and I'll help you with doses of Infant Motrin suspension.


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you very much! I will ring up the other vet surgery first thing tomorrow and try and get my mum or dad to give me a lift out there 

This could have been a very sleepless night, I am sooooo grateful for your help, and the speed at which it came!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

FelineWolf said:


> Thank you very much! I will ring up the other vet surgery first thing tomorrow and try and get my mum or dad to give me a lift out there
> 
> This could have been a very sleepless night, I am sooooo grateful for your help, and the speed at which it came!


I saw this, threw out my post and then went researching and IM'g the truly qualified rat folk about this. I knew you would be worried, its a scary thing to see.

Sleep well and cuddles to your sweet girl!!


----------



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

This forum is especially good for this type of thing. Lilspaz was so supportive in talking me through our little Kira's complications and eventually being PTS. I have enjoyed meeting the people here. Best of wishes FW, hope your girl does well and heals up quickly!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome!! I hope all your rattie does well in surgery. 

When I read the title of your post I immediately thought prolapsed something.. Id really question your vets knowledge if she didn't even think of that. Honestly, how many things could have caused that?


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, the vet said herself that she'd neve seen it before, so obviously not THAT qualified when it comes to rodents!
Anyway, I have Suki booked in for an appointment with the vets who treat our ferrets in an hour, they'regoing to check her over and say they can fit her in for any operation needed this afternoon.
Fingers crossed y this evening I'll have a happy healhy little ratty back home! 
Thanks again


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Good luck little girl!!!

It should work out just fine, and they sound like good vets too


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Well, you were half right 
It's a polyp coming from the uterus, he said we had 2 options:
-ligature the polyp
-spay
He did say he doesn't think that the polyp is overly likely to re-occur, so considering the extra risks involved with spaying he reccomended going for the less risky ligature for now, then spay as a last resort if it comes back  I'm happy with that!
What surprised me most of all is the price difference! The last vets were quoting me Â£40 (aprox $80) to investigate and operate, these vets have quoted me only Â£20 to spay if it comes to that! They were so much friendlier, I'm so glad you were here, if you hadn't come up with an alternative diagnosis then I wouldn't have changed vets!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

So am I. 

Is she having the ligature done soon?


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Today, we're picking her up this evening


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That makes me very very happy


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Same here, believe me! lol 
We'll be leaving to pick her up in just over an hour


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Shelagh paces back and forth waiting...*


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

She's home!
I'm amazed at how completely unfazed she seems by the whole thing! I've put her back in the cage with Asia cos there aren't any stitches or anything so I didn't think there's be a problem, usually they have sawdust but I've put down a paper bedding instead (Â£4/$8 for one cage's worth 8O ) as I'm figuring it might be less irritating if the area is at all sore.
So yup, Suki is all snuggled down enjoying being home, it has made me absolutely resolved to handle them more though, because usually I just let them have a play around on my bed, but don't tend to actually physically handle them much...let's just say it showed! As friendly as Suki is, she wants to be up on the shoulder, not in the hands!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

FelineWolf said:


> I've put down a paper bedding instead (Â£4/$8 for one cage's worth 8O ) as I'm figuring it might be less irritating if the area is at all sore.


Just an idea, why don't you try an old towel or two to line the cage? it'll be snuggly for her too  (cheaper too - I've just raided mum's airing cupboard and managed to almost get 2 sets of bedding for all my cages! I used to buy Carefresh but it's over Â£4 per packet! O.O)

Good to hear she did so well


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmmm, I may just go do that, and I can go into the pound shop and get some cheapy towels in there too 
This website has given me so many new ideas for them  I feel like I've been such a bad mummy up till this point!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Up until a month or so ago, I never realised just how much you could learn from places such as this forum. I swear, it feels as though I'm back in school with everything I'm learning. Unfortunately, the test is real life though.

Matalan or Primark are good if you have one nearby. I bought sets of towels for Â£5 each and they are good quality, but not too expensive so they can't have a good ole chew on them lol


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Live and learn. Bad ratmommy's are the ones who are exposed to all the info but don't do anything about it. 

I use fleece in my cages after surgery (softer than towels) and in my nakie's cage 

Yay for girls who shrug off general anesthesia and minor surgery


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Can it work to have a couple of sets of towels and wash them in between cage cleans? How long do you reckon they will last? Less/more cost effective than "normal" bedding?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have what's left of a fleece sheet after making hammocks for my bunch, i might add some scraps into Katie's cage tomorrow (big op day! AHHH!!) I bought white towels especially, so I can keep a close eye for bleeding/discharge.

I'm even packing an over-day bag for her right now. I'm getting worse...obsession! LOL


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, I have 3 sets for each cage now and I wash the towels weekly, unless they start to smell, then I wash them twice a week. I have a bit of a rota going (as my mum does the washing, not me, so I can't give her 11 sets of towels to wash overnight) so I make sure I change them to a second set, then have a third as spare.

I've found it cheaper. I was paying over Â£40 for Carefresh bedding! Now all it takes is a little more time to wash and dry the towels, but it's cheaper as they are reusable.

I also found that they don't smell as bad with towels (and with 11 cages in one room - smell is an issue for me)

You can always petition friends/family members for their old towels and bedsheets - like I've been doing. I've been promised tons for christmas as rattie-presents lol


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome, I think I will try that, it will make things so much easier to clean out, even if I end up cleaning the towels by hand


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good stuff!

Another thing I use is bathmats - good for water-retention. I got some good fluffy ones from Tesco's. It's like a carpet in their cages.

But then again - I spoil my furballs. Me + Â£ Budget Â£ = no no. Ahem lol


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

My furballs deserve more spoiling, esp considering what Suki's just been through and now it looks like I'll have to treat Asia for mites aswell


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mites are a PITA. Have you spoken to your vets regarding them? Mine sometimes get mite flare-up's when their immune system is taking a thump.

I used to use Johnson's small animal insecticidal shampoo (I've seen it in a couple of petshops) (pre-forum days) and it seemed quite good at clearing them up before it got too bad.

Many people say mite shampoos don't work effectively, but this one seems to not do so badly


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

I haven't really, I thought about bringing Asia into the vet with Suki today, but we were in a real rush (Dad was giving me a lift on his way to work).
I'll keep an eye out for mite shampoos and give them a go first, the thing's that's confusing me is that there is no sign of them at all on Suki?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

From what I've been told (don't quote me on this) the actual mites (depending on what type yours has) are always upon the rats - however are rarely visable. If something-or-other has caused these mites to flare up, they then become visable as the infestation increases.

I had a rat that lived with two others, suddenly he came down with a terrible URI and got the worst case of mites I've had experience with. But neither of the others seemed effected.

It's my understanding of it, not necessarily correct. I'll do some research for you and see what I can find

EDIT: 

http://www.ratfanclub.org/skin.html

http://www.petratscanada.com/scabs.htm

Treatment information. I've not seen Revolution in the UK, but maybe there is something similar?

And good ole RatGuide

http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/ectoparasites.php


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info, should I really be quarentining Asia or is it unlikely that Suki will get them now if she hasn't yet? Then again, she has just been through a lot these 2 days, maybe I should quarentine  (Please no, I seem to have lost my extra cage!)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think that if she's been in the same cage already, if she's going to catch anything then she's probably caught it by now. Mites should be quite easy to sort out, I'd just keep an eye on her and look for similar symptoms that Asia is showing.

Does Suki have to go for a post-op check up? Maybe take them both in then and get them treated? Perhaps your vets will have something similar to the Revolution that's reccommended?


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

We'll see, the vet wasn't there when I picked Suki up so he is going to give me a call in the morning to explain how the op went etc (though I can already see myself lol) I'll bring it up with him then


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Good idea.

Good luck


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Try to get the Revolution and treat all your rats not just her cagemates. Mites will be everywhere by now since they will catch rides on things/you to get to their next blood meal.


----------



## FelineWolf (Nov 13, 2007)

I think we can safely say Suki is back to full health! She's running around my bed like a lunatic and enjoying her first few nibbles on a piece of broccoli (the thought never occurred to me until reading in the diet guide!  )
Thank you for all your help and support, from myself and the little madam!


----------

